# Pottwal in Zeeland angespült



## Pippa (1. Dezember 2017)

In Domburg ist ein 13,5 Meter langer Pottwal tot angespült worden. Das junge Männchen hat sich offensichtlich verschwommen 
Die genaue Todesursache ist noch nicht bekannt.

Klick


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

Danke für die Info. 
Jammerschade. Sehr beeindruckende Tiere! 

Inwiefern kann der sich in der Gegend verschwimmen bzw. was ist dort das Problem für Pottwale?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

Passiert immer wieder (auch beui uns in D):


SpeedyGonzales schrieb:


> Immer wieder stranden Wale
> An den Nord- und Ostseeküsten stranden immer wieder große Wale. Zuletzt wurde im Juli in der Ostsee erstmals seit zwei Jahrzehnten ein Buckelwal gesichtet. Das tote, sieben Meter lange Tier war nahe Wismar angespült worden. Im Januar 2002 strandeten drei elf Meter lange Pottwale auf einer Sandbank im schleswig-holsteinischen Wattenmeer vor Friedrichskoog. Insgesamt 20 Pottwal-Kadaver lockten im Dezember 1997 zahlreiche Schaulustige an die dänische, deutsche und holländische Nordseeküste.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*



Pippa schrieb:


> In Domburg ist ein 13,5 Meter langer Pottwal tot angespült worden.
> Die genaue Todesursache ist noch nicht bekannt.



 Verflixt, beim Zurücksetzen gings ihm doch eigentlich ganz gut.. ist auch sofort davongeschwommen..


----------



## Michael.S (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

In Cuxhaven ist 1997 einer angespült worden , das Skelett wurde präpariert und man kann es sich im Natureum Niederelbe in Balje ansehen , im Bremerhavener Schiffahrtsmuseum hängt ebenfalls ein Skelett eines Pottwals , weis jetzt allerdings nicht wo das herkam  
http://www.natureum-niederelbe.de/de/museum-park/kuestenwelle/


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*



Minimax schrieb:


> Verflixt, beim Zurücksetzen gings ihm doch eigentlich ganz gut.. ist auch sofort davongeschwommen..



Der Mann hat Humor


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*



Michael.S schrieb:


> In Cuxhaven ist 1997 einer angespült worden , das Skelett wurde präpariert und man kann es sich im Natureum Niederelbe in Balje ansehen , im Bremerhavener Schiffahrtsmuseum hängt ebenfalls ein Skelett eines Pottwals , weis jetzt allerdings nicht wo das herkam
> http://www.natureum-niederelbe.de/de/museum-park/kuestenwelle/



Das Skelett im Schifffahrtsmuseum wird aus den 80ern sein und stammt ursprünglich aus dem Institut für Meeresforschung (Nordseemuseum), heute Alfred Wegener Institut, war früher an der Hafenschleuse Bremerhaven.
Der Wal wurde von einem Schiff vorm Bug bis in den Hafen gebracht, ein Unfallopfer sozusagen.
Ich war da damals an der Präparation beteilig, war eine ziemliche Sauerei!
Die Knochen wurden für drei Jahre unter Kieshaufen begraben zur Mazeration (abfaulen/verseifen!).

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

cool, wo Boardies überall schon mitgewirkt haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool, wo Boardies überall schon mitgewirkt haben.



Bin halt ein bisschen rumgekommen, soll ja auch bei Köchen nicht so ungewöhnlich sein.
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, hab damals wochenlang nach Wal gestunken, da hat auch Duschen nix genutzt.
Beinahe die "Kündigung" von der Freundin bekommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

grins - kann ich mir vorstellen, war in Norge schon beim Wal auseinander nehmen dabei.

Gibt angenehmeres zu riechen, schon wenn die frisch sind. ..


----------



## Michael.S (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Skelett im Schifffahrtsmuseum wird aus den 80ern sein und stammt ursprünglich aus dem Institut für Meeresforschung (Nordseemuseum), heute Alfred Wegener Institut, war früher an der Hafenschleuse Bremerhaven.
> Der Wal wurde von einem Schiff vorm Bug bis in den Hafen gebracht, ein Unfallopfer sozusagen.
> Ich war da damals an der Präparation beteilig, war eine ziemliche Sauerei!
> Die Knochen wurden für drei Jahre unter Kieshaufen begraben zur Mazeration (abfaulen/verseifen!).
> ...



Da gibt es ja sogar noch ein Video von , sehr interessanter Bericht : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s153FLpCrKs


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

Super - Danke für Link!!
Nachher gucken


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pottwal in Zeeland angespült*

@Michael, danke für den Link, ich erkenne da zwar den Chef (Günther Beermann) und ein paar Kollegen wieder, aber die Aktion von der ich erzählt habe war ein paar Jahre zuvor.
Damals war es ein Finnwal (Bartenwal), der von einem Schiff vorm Bug bis in den Hafen mitgeschleift wurde.
Trotzdem war der Vorgang wie auf den Bildern zu sehen und fand auch genau so aufm Kai statt.
Abgesehen vom Wal, war es für mich eine tolle Zeit bei euch da oben am Meer, würde ich jederzeit wiederholen.

Jürgen


----------

